# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ثبت نام دانشگاه از 16 شهریور؟؟!!

## New person

سلام دوستان؛

تو سایت دانشگاه صنعتی همدان تاریخ پیش ثبت نام ورودی 95 رو زده 16 شهریور. هنوز نتایج که نیومده من از کجا بفهمم که برم دانشگاه یا نه؟
نکنه نتایج کنکور تا اون موقع می یاد؟



خواهش می کنم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## MOHMAD

احتمالا  نتایج تا 20 ام میاد

----------


## New person

آره. راست می گید . من دفترچه رو هم که چک کردم نتایج نهایی رو زده بود نیمه اول شهریور ماه.
ممنون

فرستاده شده از SM-G925Fِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## New person

پس فعلا نیازی نیست که برم؟ قاعدتا اول نتایج می یاد بعد ثبت نام انجام می شه. خیلی عجیبه. اگر دوست دیگری هم هست خواهش می کنم راهنمایی ام کنه.
ممنون

----------


## MOHMAD

امروز پیک سنجش میاد احتمالا بگه کی نتایج بیاد

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط New person


پس فعلا نیازی نیست که برم؟ قاعدتا اول نتایج می یاد بعد ثبت نام انجام می شه. خیلی عجیبه. اگر دوست دیگری هم هست خواهش می کنم راهنمایی ام کنه.
ممنون


سلام

دوست عزیز قطعا که همون دانشگاه قبول نشدی که بری...اون ورودی94 حتما منظورش بوده....بنظرم نتایج تا27بیاد....*

----------


## khatte2

حتما کاردانی فنی و یا ارشد منظورش بوده

----------


## gezero

بزنه و فردا یهو بذارن رو سایت یه حالی بهمون بدن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MOHMAD

کسی پیک سنجشو گرفته؟ .توی اون مشخصه کی نتایج میاد

----------


## dorsa20

از 20 ام به بعد باید احتمالا شمارش معکوسو شرو کرد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MOHMAD

> از 20 ام به بعد باید احتمالا شمارش معکوسو شرو کرد


آره  احتمالا .ولی خدا یش خیلی دیرهست تازه پارسال که 17 اعلام کردن خیلی ها که شهرستان قبول شده بودن به مشکل خوردن

----------


## Parniya

> سلام دوستان؛
> 
> تو سایت دانشگاه صنعتی همدان تاریخ پیش ثبت نام ورودی 95 رو زده 16 شهریور. هنوز نتایج که نیومده من از کجا بفهمم که برم دانشگاه یا نه؟
> نکنه نتایج کنکور تا اون موقع می یاد؟
> 
> 
> 
> خواهش می کنم راهنمایی کنید.


۱۶ اذر رو میگه ها
نه شهریور

----------

